# For Sale - Stanley No 97 gauge, No 95 butt gauge, and No 4 Trammel



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello fellow LJ's,

I want an older Stanley or similar wheel marking gauge and I stumbled across this lot, but I don't need the butt gauge or trammel point (and vaguely know what they are used for). From the prices that I've seen it seems reasonable. I figured I'd throw it on here in case anyone is looking for something like this. I think I'll pass for now.

It's on Etsy here, $43.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

bump


----------

